# Subchorionic bleeding



## JulesofColorado (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on coding subchorionic bleeding please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,

Im not sure, but it may be 641.80


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm leaning towards that, but I'm still not sure either.
Thanks.


----------



## LLovett (Jul 8, 2009)

What about 658.80?

Laura, CPC


----------

